# Wallsendmag



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Whoever it was that banned andy should feel ashamed of themselves!

Hes one of the best forum members on here and never gets into trouble!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Has he been banned, news to me. His status shows he's been on line this morning :? I did notice his username is now black not orange??


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Support for Wallsend from me too. Terrible news that he has been banned


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

TTForum said:


> Information
> You have been permanently banned from this board.
> 
> Please contact the Board Administrator for more information.
> ...


Although the info he disclosed is in a press release from June and also on the forum owners home page , over zealous moderation without checking any facts.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

No way he will be genuinely gutted


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> TTForum said:
> 
> 
> > Information
> ...


Exactly!! So he has done nothing wrong!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe someone from the leadership group would be willing to explain the decision in a little more detail so the understandably upset members can understand thier decision in nmore detail (obviously unless they are legally not allowed to do so (data protection etc). I dont know Wallsend personally but he always felt like a high contributor to the goings on of the forum and will be missed as a result.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

who is [email protected] with 7 post ? info found



> Although the info he disclosed is in a press release from June and also on the forum owners home page , over zealous moderation without checking any facts.


how about over zealous use of the ban button from a moderator/committee member

at least have the balls or the other bits to say i did the ban, it will be out very soon anyway


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

WTF? They can't ban him.

This is daft. Surely someone should have a think about this. PLEASE have a rethink. The guy is a true cornerstone of the TT owners community.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > TTForum said:
> ...


What a load of bollox if the info Andrew disclosed is available on other forums and in a press release how can it be legally privileged :evil:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Hard to form a view on this without knowing what it was Andy said, and I presume all trace of it has now been removed. It just may be what he disclosed went beyond what was available elsewhere and it may well have been highly sensitive. And just being an active member on the forum and being on the TTOC committee shouldn't make anyone above the rules and immune from sanction.

However that all said Andy is a highly valued member of the forum and not having access to it is inevitably going to hinder his duties in the TTOC which means we're likely to lose him there too. As a result this is a decision that has repercussions for all of us. The owners of the forum are of course entitled to do what they want (even though we are a community here we have to remember we don't own this site), however as I've said this decision has an impact on the functionality of the forum's partner, the TTOC - to which many of us are fully paid up members. Because of that I think we are owed an explanation.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Who the feck am I going to argue with now bring back the monkey hanging git.

NB Yes I know it wasn't Newcastle where it happened but it's close enough, flat caps ferrets and all that :wink: :-*

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... jLInVNixoA


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

This needs some serious thought very quickly. As mentioned how can Andy perform his TTOC role without access to this forum :?

We need experience in the club and forum and Andy is a valued member even if I hate solar orange TT's :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

This is ridiculous, and needs sorting out asap.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I have been asked to make a statement on behalf of the committee as Nem is away - so here goes....

As you know, the TTOC operates by majority committee decision and our agreed policy is cooperation with the TT forum for mutual benefit. Recent comments about market place access for newbies had resulted in some criticism of the club where the forum policy of allowing TTOC members instant access (because they have verified personal details recorded and are therefore low risk to the forum community) was seen by some as unfair. We have tried to explain the reasons and are currently running a poll on this.

How to handle this situation has been tricky and there has been some heated debate within the committee and toys been thrown out of the pram.

Andrew took some action independent of the committee which we believed discosed confidential commercial information which the committee were under an obligation not to disclose since last year. We had to act quickly to stop multiple posts which were appearing containing this information in order to protect all concerned. This was never a "permanent ban" - that's just something the forum displays when access is disabled quickly even temporarily. This was a damage limitation measure until we had managed to speak to Andrew.

After investigating, we now know that the information contained in Andrew's posts regarding Vertical Scope being the owner of the TT forum, recently became public domain on 27 June 2012. The committee had not been made aware of this public release of information. We always knew that Vertical Scope was buying the forum, we were not allowed to disclose this and the new owner was announced as TyreForums when the forum was sold by Jason Taylor at the beginning of the year. Now the commercial arrangements are complete this is not confidential. There is no change to the way this forum is run.

We were also unclear about Andrew's reasons for posting in this way but speaking to Andrew it is now clear that this was a misunderstanding and no harm was intended, so thankfully Andrew's access has been restored. We are sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------

